# how much sugar?



## Corey73 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a finished wine that is at .992 and i want to sweeten it to 1.010. How much inverted sugar do I add to acheive this? I have downloaded the winecalc but am obviously too backwoods to figure it out for myself. I can figure out my target alcohol with it or my acidity, but not how much sugar to add... or am i just that daft?


----------



## Julie (Aug 24, 2011)

Corey,

I go by the general rule of 1 cup of sugar will raise 1 gallon of wine's sg .018, so if you have a wine at .992, 1 cup will raise it to 1.010. Take some of your wine, put it into a pan, add 1 cup of sugar, heat until disolved and add that back into the wine, then take a reading to make sure you are where you want to be.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2011)

It won't be exact, but you are going to need about 7.2 oz. (weight) of sugar per gallon of wine. So if you have 5 gallons, you will need something less than 36 oz. (2.25 lbs) of sugar dissolved in the wine. Another way to do it is to mix up simple syrup (2 parts sugar dissolved in one part water) and stir it into the wine (keep a hydrometer in the wine). When the hydrometer gets to 1.010, stop adding the syrup.

I am not a big sweetener but I have read to go on the low side with sugar as it intensifies over time.


----------



## Corey73 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you ma'am, I will try it with one gallon before i do the 5 gallon batch.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2011)

Corey, I just saw Julie's post and a cup of sugar weighs 7 oz. so we are pretty much in the same ball park. Like Julie said, heat the wine but do not boil it. You just want to dissolve the sugar. Stay on the low side. You can always add more sugar. Taking it out is a different problem!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 24, 2011)

I've found the "wine calculator" to be very accurate.

Semper Fi


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 24, 2011)

4 ounces of granulated sugar by weight will increase the specific gravity by .010 per gallon.

Yes air on the lighter side as you can always add more. Stir the wine sample frequently while warming. Once the sugar is completely dissolved turn the heat down and off in a minute or two later. Your wine will only get barely warm. Do not simmer. Remove from the burner and add to your carboy, blend well and take a gravity reading again. Adjust if needed.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 25, 2011)

I use the wine calculator from this site. That is one fine, easy to use, little tool!


----------



## Stefani (Aug 27, 2011)

I found this on a webpage:

"Take a hydrometer reading of the finished wine. Relate that reading to the scale below to determine the adjustment that should be made.

Dry Wine .990 - 1.000

Medium Sweet Wine 1.000 - 1.008

Very Sweet Wine over 1.008​

Two (2) ounces of sugar will raise one (1) gallon of wine by .005 or five (5) gallons by .001.

Sweetening is a matter of preference. Add small amounts of sugar to the wine at a time, repeat the process until the desired level of sweetness is achieved."

Here is where I found this: http://www.ebrew.com/primarynews/ten_steps_to_good_wine.htm

Is this fairly accurate? 

What do you think?


----------



## Arne (Aug 27, 2011)

Go to winemaking talk home page.
Click on caluclators, wine logs and yeast charts.
Click on conversion calcs and helpful tools by Wade.
Click on Fermentation Calculator.
When you get on there, clickon sugar. Plug in your amounts, gallons, s.g's and what ever it asks for. Will tell you how much sugar you want. 
Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 27, 2011)

Stefani that is correct. Some hydrometers have the calculation on them for you. 4 ounces of sugar by weight not volume will raise gravity .010 for 1 gallon. Be sure to blend the wine and inverted sugar well before taking another reading. Until you get the hang of it aim a little low.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 27, 2011)

Different wines ferment dry to different s.g. levels. If your wine reads a s.g. of say .998 at the end do you add only enough sugar syrup to bring it to 1.000? I gave up on this in the beginning and sweeten to taste only.

Mike


----------



## Stefani (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes but has anyone measured the SG of the wine as an indicator on how sweet they like it?

If so, what would be your SG meter of sweetened wine?

In SG...
What is your Dry Range?
What is your Semi-sweet range?
What is your Sweet Range?


----------

